# Duty Pens...Mightier Than The Sword?



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok here's one I've been wondering about.

What type of ballpoint pen(s) do you use/prefer when on the job?

A) Cross Pen
B) Bic Pen
C) Parker
D) Pilot
E) Paper Mate
D) Other _____________________________
E) What ever pen I can find at the time.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A. Cross. 

Feels good in hand, write well, and look nice.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

I carry two cross pens in the breast pocket although I never use them they are for looks only. The pen I use to write is a paper mate it is just the one I have right now.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

mikey742";p="70893 said:


> I carry two cross pens in the breast pocket although I never use them they are for looks only. The pen I use to write is a paper mate it is just the one I have right now.


I too wear 2 Cross Pens in my breast pocket for show only. I think they look sharp and very professional. For actual pen use, I prefer one with a thumb click instead of fumbling around with pen caps or "twist style" pens.


----------



## motivated (May 2, 2005)

I agree with the silver cross pen. If you are sergeant and above and where the gold badge get the gold pen. It looks sharp.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I know this is corny, but when I got promoted to Sgt I received two gold Cross pens as a gift which I then got engraved with my wife and son's names on them.


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

I tried the cross pens. They looked good but did not compare to the Parker pens for writting V's. I have now switched to the Zebra F-402. Nothing beats it when making five copies. 8)


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello, I am stm4710 and I am pen klepto and need help. 8-[ 
I dont think BEMA has purchased a box of pens since I got there.

Pens from Northshore ambulance,Beverly Hospital, Danvers bank and C&amp;C auto parts always seem work fine writeing pt. reports/inncident reports.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I use the pens that the pharmaceutical reps leave at my work. They are good weight, are made metal so they look sharp in the shirt pocket, and they are free so if I loose one its no big deal.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I wear two cross pens in the left shirt pocket, that was the Chief's big gift to us on graduation day from the academy... Although I will look into the models dfc2502 mentioned. There has to be something better for writing V's.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone know a company that does custom pens, like inserting the department patch logo on the top of the pen......engravings...stuff like that??


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Two State issued pens. They are free, have ink, and the blind people make 'em. If I loose them, I just grab another free set.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

coppah914 said:


> Does anyone know a company that does custom pens, like inserting the department patch logo on the top of the pen......engravings...stuff like that??


There is a place in Hanover Mall, Hanover MA. called "Things Remembered." Someone brought me a Cross pen from there and had it Engraved. I Dont know how much It cost nor how much detail they put into it. Mine simply has my name and the year on it. "Epolice" In Quincy may do engravings as I know they engrave Badges.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Cross pen/pencil set from NU when in reg. uniform. Clickable papermate or something when in bike patrol uniform.


----------

